# Found Injured Pigeon UK



## BrandonChristie (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, i recently found a pigeon lay on his back while walking my dog. I ran home to collect my cat carrier, and fetched the pigeon home. He seems to be unable to use his left wing, im presuming its broken. He doesn't seem to be in any pain. iv'e covered the carrier he's currently in and he has gone to sleep. I tried letting him out but he just fell to one side, the side of his broken wing. Im only 15 and am determined to make sure he survives, any advice or help or anything? 
Thanks, Brandon.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

BrandonChristie said:


> Hi, i recently found a pigeon lay on his back while walking my dog. I ran home to collect my cat carrier, and fetched the pigeon home. He seems to be unable to use his left wing, im presuming its broken. He doesn't seem to be in any pain. iv'e covered the carrier he's currently in and he has gone to sleep. I tried letting him out but he just fell to one side, the side of his broken wing. Im only 15 and am determined to make sure he survives, any advice or help or anything?
> Thanks, Brandon.


Brandon , Thank you for taking the time to care for this little guy and I love your determination .....I believe he's in good hands 

I don't have any experience with dealing with *broken wings*.....It might be very helpful if you can take a clear picture of the bird with the wing that you say is injured .

In the short term i would probably roll some towels up in the shape of a ship and see if it will sit comfortably supported until some experienced members come by .

Good luck !


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brandon,

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Is this a feral pigeon or wood pigeon?

Please follow the advice on this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


Here is a link on imoblizing the wing, (not sure if that helps):

http://www.pigeonchat.net/viewtopic.php?t=2115

Make sure the bird is eating after the hydration period and drinking, that is one most important step to survival.

Here is a link to finding rescue centers in the UK. I hope you can find a place to get help and your parents will help. Thanks again.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing the pigeon.
Is it poossible there is something wrong with the leg also? Can you check the joints.
Does the hurt wing have any wounds?


----------



## BrandonChristie (Sep 17, 2012)

I will upload a photo tomorrow as it is very late in the UK. There doesn't seem to be any problems with his legs, he can walk okay but eventually fell onto his one side.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

When you get the time, please check all over his body for any wounds, punctures. the feathers can cover very easy any other injuries. make sure he has a small bowl of water beside him and some seeds. He may be weak and starving. When pigeons starve the won't eat. Follow Skyeking instructions.
Thank you.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Be careful with the water. While he does need to drink, I wouldnt leave a bowl with him unattended. 
If he does fall onto his side into the water he could aspirate & drown.


----------



## BrandonChristie (Sep 17, 2012)

okay i have just done a thorough search of the pigeon, i don't believe that it is the wing, but rather the leg, and also, i raised his left wing to inspect, there seems to be little insects crawling around in some sort of puncture, like the skin has been eaten away, anything i can do?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you post a picture of it ?
chances are its just feather lice (harmless to humans) but the wound could be from a predator and will need treated with antibiotics.
The wound will also probably be the reason for the leg not bearing up properly as it may be causing it pain.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Please disinfect the wound.
For the leg to heal, get a towel and make like a dounut and put the pigeon in the middle to be comfy with his leg.


----------



## BrandonChristie (Sep 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, the pigeon passed away last night. I tried to wash under his wing and it seemed clean. I awoke this morning and he had died, sorry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry to hear that Brandon, hopefully you will be able to use the rescue/resource links if there ever is a next time. Thanks for trying.*


----------



## BrandonChristie (Sep 17, 2012)

yeah, thanks for the help everyone


----------

